# Out Door Smokers - How'z the cold treatin yah?



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

So how is the cold treating you and your hobby? passion? Habbit? what ever they wana call it. 

I found it to be a bit to cold to stroll up and down a block just to smoke a full sized Cigar. I love the fresh air and the smoking but its pretty cold. And if I dresed to warm I can get a head ache. how do you handle it?


----------



## Yorzinlax (Jul 6, 2008)

Living outside Madison, WI, I am well into the time of year where one has to think about which cigar to smoke. I prefer robustos and never smoke Churchills, but 40 minutes seems very long outdoors for a smoke. There are a few places that allow cigars nearby so I spend a little more time in the bars in winter than warmer months. I also keep a couple tins of cigarillos handy now. Not as good as a Fuente or others, but they are over in 15 minutes and the Jonesing goes away.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

garage, door open, a 30-40 dollar heater from homedepot plugged in, a drink

you get:
- warmth
- drink
- cigar
- crisp fresh winter air
- something to look at (the sidewalk and your driveway)

honestly if you position the heater right you can sit there in your beater. it's quite nice.


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

This is one of the warmest parts of Canada in the winter, but I bought a warm hoodie and will probably buy one of those radiant heaters too because I've always gotten cold faster than other people.

I wanted the hoodie anyway to keep the smoke smell off my hair when I change out of my "smoking clothes". I'm going with one of those radiant or parabolic heaters because they don't have a noisy fan to spoil the tranquility.

Probably the biggest things for me is not so much the cold as the fact that it's either wet and crummy outside (even though I'm under cover), or that it gets dark so soon. My smoking has really taken a downturn.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as tt right now.

It's been warm enough, and I can dress for the cold. However, we're having a real run of wet miserable weather. Fortunately we had a break today and I got out for a smoke.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

while not as frigid as some, it still gets chilly down here in music city. i don't always want to stay inside over the jenn-air cooktop, so i'm still outside with the dogs, running 'em around the yard, smokin' and having a tanqueray & tonic on most weekends. it was only in the high thirties yesterday...


----------



## fr8boss (Nov 2, 2008)

It's been pretty cold here this week, down in the 20's (just think, in 2 months that will seem warm). I was out in the garage for a smoke twice this week. The garage has some thin insulation that helps a bit, but I also fire up a kerosene heater about 2 hours before I smoke. I keep the windows in the garage cracked for ventilation, plug in the lap top or take a book, and stay pretty toasty. After 2 hours, the heater is hot enough that there is no noticeable smell from the kerosene.:ss


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

For the most part....smaller cigars. Tres Peteit Corona's...maybe Petit Coronas or short Panatelas.
Ain't enough hoodies in the world when it is 9 degrees outside.....


----------



## PuffingRob (Oct 21, 2008)

The cold is just *PERFECT* now.

However I live in Arizona. So the "cold" sits somewhere between 70-75 degrees right now. :ss

The real problem is during our summers. Try smoking a big maduro cigar at 8:00 pm (or am) when its 115 degrees.


----------



## Thom (Mar 13, 2008)

My only option is my back deck .

Long sleeve shirt - check
Long Sleve fitting fleece shirt - check
Thick Hoodie - check
Zipcollar fleece over hoodie - check
Magic strecth gloves - check
Wool Hat - check

I might look like the kid from the christmas story but it works!:ss


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

"I might look like the kid from the christmas story but it works!"

That about covers it. You basically need to wear every piece of clothing that you own, but like my brother said, in a couple of months this will seem like a balmy weather!!


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

A fire pit works for me..:tu


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

I had to pitch a smoke half way through tonight. I was wearing a long sleeve shirt, sweater, and zip up fleece. And it was still just too damn cold. My hands were so cold I could barely work my lighter to purge. 

Last year I made a pair of smoking gloves, which was just a pair of wool gloves with the right pointer and middle fingers removed...Evidently someone thought they were garbage and got rid of them.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I live in Central Arizona. Don't have many issues with too cold. Having said that. In the summer I have to herf very early in the a.m. or very late in the p.m. (11:00 p.m or later) Otherwise it just gets too damned hot out to do anything!:ss


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

South Florida for me. I think the low so far has been 65*, so its working out pretty nicely.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Not too bad here in Arizona. The wind makes it pretty chilly though. I am cleaning out the garage to get out the breeze. I have several heaters from when I lived in Nebraska. I am set!:tu


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

Just came in from the garage where it was a balmy 31 degrees F. I only had to wear one set of sweats. Had my small space heater going but didn't have to wear my gloves or hat. I have a TV and DVD player in my garage also. It keeps helps keep my mind off the cold. The best part about it is that my soda/beer will actually cool off as it sits there.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

very crappy here in nc.. temps in the 40's during the day-20's and 30's at night... tried having a smoke this evening and all I wound up with was a pair of sore and numb hands.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I think today may have been the end of the T-shirt and sandal smoking garb for this year. Tomorrow the temperature is supposed to drop into the 50's, with rain coming in on Tuesday. May be time for a sweatshirt. 

At this rate it won't be long until we'll need jackets out here.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I handle it by...
1. Living in California
2. Smoking in the garage when it is too cold outside!!!*


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm a cigarette smoker as well. Nasty habit I know, rofl.

I normally don't bother with going outside to enjoy a cigar if is nasty or cold. If there isn't any enjoyment in it, then I don't bother with lighting up a cigar.

I approach my cigar habit like my harley riding habit. If the weather isn't nice where I can get optimum pleasure from it, I don't bother.


----------



## joorbeck (Nov 4, 2008)

my buddies garage has turned into the smoking room. two heaters, two lawn chairs, card table and a fan in the window. working great so far. smoked 3 good cigars there tonight.:ss


----------



## bsief (Nov 8, 2008)

I live outside Detroit
it was 27 on sunday afternoon
I use my junk cluttered gurage as my mancave
I have a heater, a small beer cooler, lights, magizines and a couple of chairs.
my wife of 25 yrs doesn't like me smoking cigars (I started a year and a half ago and love them)
so my gargage is my heaven
on sunday at 27 degrees outside I retreated to my garage and fired up a H Uppman mag 50 cuban
and for 90 minutes or so I was in heaven


----------



## jakekny (Oct 26, 2008)

F'in sucks!  grrrr! My day off and it's 27 degrees and wind is harsh


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

For you garage smokers in Minnesota and states in this cold zone,,get a Mr. Heater Big Buddy propane heater,, I have two of them ,,,the wife and I sit in front of them with shorts on..They have a fan but it is pretty quiet..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## goalie204 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm jealous of my Canadian brethren in this thread who have nice weather this time of year 

Being from Winnipeg, when i left there yesterday it was -10 or so (not sure what that is in Fahrenheit) too cold for standing out for a smoke for too long of a time- Here in Ontario at least the highs are 0-1 so it's nice enough that after working all day I can go for a stroll and puff a petit corona before i get too cold. City to city, stogie to stogie.


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have to get a smoke in today my day off:cb, high of 49 not bad but rain tonight so have to make sure I smoke 1 before the rain.
I tried smoking in my garage but the smell of cigar smoke gets in the house and have to hear the wife and kids bitch about.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to stop smoking for 6 months


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Another good morning. The temp is tolerable (a couple of degrees or so above freezing) and the skies are mostly clear.

Enjoying a Tat Reserva J21 robusto. Won't be many opportunities like this left.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

It was 5 degrees when I headed out to the garage on Friday night. 3 flannel shirts (each progressively bigger in size), long underwear, flannel lined jeans, gloves and a winter hat. The Irish whiskey & Sirius radio help keep my mind off the cold.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, the heat can be harder.
I acctullay like to smoke in a cool room in Summer, but 28 degrees is a bit to cold 


PuffingRob said:


> The cold is just *PERFECT* now.
> 
> However I live in Arizona. So the "cold" sits somewhere between 70-75 degrees right now. :ss
> 
> The real problem is during our summers. Try smoking a big maduro cigar at 8:00 pm (or am) when its 115 degrees.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

Went out on the deck an smoked a FDO short torpedo last night. It was 21 degrees but I was cooking some sausages on the grill so I said screw it and fired up. I was sipping on a cocktail so that did help, but damn it was cold!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Now thats a good example of "*Optimism" for all of us.*



ChokeOnSmoke said:


> It was 5 degrees when I headed out to the garage on Friday night. 3 flannel shirts (each progressively bigger in size), long underwear, flannel lined jeans, gloves and a winter hat. The Irish whiskey & Sirius radio help keep my mind off the cold.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

According to the bank account, apparently I use this time of year to stock up on cigars:ss Got 2 boxes delivered last week and I am expecting 4 more to arrive later in the week:hn I really don't have a good place to smoke at the house but when I need to run some errands I will have a cigar in the car with the heater on and the window cracked open.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

heated garage = heaven!


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

As I'm typing I'm enjoying a good smoke outside before it starts to rain about 48F not to cold.:ss


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

linty said:


> garage, door open, a 30-40 dollar heater from homedepot plugged in, a drink
> 
> you get:
> - warmth
> ...


This is exactly what I do. It seems to work rather well too.


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Aug 15, 2007)

Holy bejeezus has it been cold here in NJ. I have resorted to smoking in my shop clothes, seeing that my workshop has no heat except for a small space heater that really only takes the chill out of the air and makes it tolerable to work. 

2x shortsleeve shirts
1x longsleeve thermal shirt
1x beatup sweatshirt
1x Carhartt work jacket (w/hood, used when the wind kicks up)
1x cotton socks
1x thick wool socks
1x thermal pants
1x lined workout pants
1x fleece hat

I can work all day in this garb down to about 25degrees! I need it too at 5'10" and 175, I ain't got a lot of meat on them bones.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Luckily, there's no smoking ban around us so if I really get the urge, I head for one of the local taverns for a drink and a smoke or two. I will head out to the unheated garage and take care of business with a robusto. I bundle up pretty well, but it still gets cold. 

Like my wife says, "it's better here in the winter than it was in Fairbanks". I don't mind the cold, for a while.


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

Cold? What cold? I've still got some tomatoes growing out back. It's getting a little chilly in the early morning but late morning and the afternoons are around 70 here. I'm still wearing shorts and tank tops.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought a 750ml bottle of liquid heat (Single Malt Scotch) out with me for my smokes the other day, it was very successful.


----------



## vintage1969 (Nov 21, 2008)

Firepit on the weekends or a trip to the cigar shop where you can sit and enjoy your stogie. Have never smoked in my truck but the commute home from work I could probably finish a robusto...:ss


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

its all good with my pipe


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

epyon26 said:


> its all good with my pipe


:tpd:

Cold weather = strong pipe tobacco


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

I handle it by smoking indoors in my smoking room. 

Recommend it highly......it also works well during the dog days of summer. 

Freezing ( or sweating) my ass off to smoke a cigar takes all the enjoyment out of it for me. I guess I'm getting too old. 

Mark


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

kylej1 said:


> South Florida for me. I think the low so far has been 65*, so its working out pretty nicely.


You're a cruel man.


----------



## Thom (Mar 13, 2008)

I have now started smoking in my parked car out front of my apartment with the windows 1/2 down and the heat blasting @ my feet. I sit with my ipod playing Miles or coltrane and read with a book clip light on - must look ridiculous lol

My neighbors having been looking @ me kinda weird :ss


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Nebraska winters suck. I'm sure it's not like canada or the dakotas, etc. but it's plenty lousy. Not even officially winter and on monday the high is supposed to be 14 degrees farenheit.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

so far the winter in Utah has been mild, with lows dropping near freezing. Sitting on my covered porch out of the wind it hasn't been to bad. The forecast for the next week is colder and snow; so, I may be plugging in the electric heater and, like others, switch to a smaller and quicker smoke. Even with the heater 1 1/2 hours on the porch gets chilly when the temps are well below freezing.

Now I'm headed out the door to hunt ruffed grouse. Most likely it will be the last hunt of the year; so, tonight will be a special stick evening.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thom said:


> I have now started smoking in my parked car out front of my apartment with the windows 1/2 down and the heat blasting @ my feet. I sit with my ipod playing Miles or coltrane and read with a book clip light on - must look ridiculous lol
> 
> My neighbors having been looking @ me kinda weird :ss


I have also started smoking in my parked car out front my townhouse, with the window 1/4 down, and the heat blasting at my feet. I sit with my laptop reading Club Stogie posts. I am sure my neighbors think I am crazy, but I do enjoy myself.


----------



## Thom (Mar 13, 2008)

gboyet93 said:


> I have also started smoking in my parked car out front my townhouse, with the window 1/4 down, and the heat blasting at my feet. I sit with my laptop reading Club Stogie posts. I am sure my neighbors think I am crazy, but I do enjoy myself.


Nice to know I am not the only one !

My laptop doesnt get a signal out front though.....


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

Soo good to hear my fellow BOTL suffering like I am. I try the garage thing but my actual puffs I take in the driveway. Well today is windy as all hell and needless to say it makes the burn on the cigar suck. I would smoke in the garage but the lady friend rolls down her windows and complains when it smells like cigar.... I ma thinking if I remove that issue I have no issue in smoking in my man cave.... Hmmm.... . 

Too all the babies in AZ, Central FLA, and Cali, go f* yourself... I kid, I kid, just jealous. To my BOTL in cold areas spring will be here soon and so will deck smoking, golf course etc and we will have a full appriciation for it.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thom said:


> Nice to know I am not the only one !
> 
> My laptop doesn't get a signal out front though.....


You need to get a better laptop, or a better wireless router brother. I will be heading out to the trailblazer around 8:30 or 9:00. Now I just have to decide what tonights smoke will be. Hell, I might smoke 2 cigars tonight.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

I fill bad for some of you guys It really sucks smoking here in 75 degrees year around in hawaii LOL. Watching the waves come in


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I hate the cold,,,,but I still smoke. I take my 2 mile walk and plenty of kleenex to stuff my nose with.


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

I try to smoke while I'm out at the bar as often I can but Ohio has a smoking ban so it's hard to find a place that allows smoking (there are a few smaller bars that still allow smoking despite the ban.) Otherwise, I put on a few layers of clothing and bring some bourbon or scotch with me out to the porch. I've been smoking a lot of smaller cigars and cigarillos.


----------



## sjmack (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not doing so well. Being in college, the only place I've got is University Yard or out front of my dorm. Unfortunately its always windy as hell, and the hands go numb really quick :hn


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Was out in 19 F temps this afternoon. Toes and fingers go a little numb after a while so I stepped in to warm up my coffee ever so often.Counting my blessings we,re not part of the horrible ice storm in the northeast!!


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

No garage in Chicago means, due to recent legislation, i'm not smoking for 4-5 months. I get a few in every couple of weeks when I visit my buddies in Indiana. I tried smoking outside bundled up, but i'm so focused on my balls freezing off I can't concentrate on smoking. Also, IMO the cold affects the taste too. I can barely taste anything when it's cold out.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Sucks here. Right now its -3F and suppose to get down to -26F tonight. Needless to say, I won't be going outside for a smoke today:hn I did get to go out last night to a couple of bars that allow cigar smokers with a couple of buddys. Had a 898v and a MC#4


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Clear today (not freakin raining for once) see some snow on mountains. Right around freezing so I will soon bundle up, hook up the dog and head for the park for a dry (for for once ) walk. Nice.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

I just finished a Liga Privada #9 on my front porch. It was brutal. I live in the Southern California desert, so I'm a bit of a puss when it comes to cold weather. 

It was 40 degrees F and raining with 40 mph winds. I usually adore this cigar but today I was just trying to survive... with my gloves, jacket, etc.

Great thread :tu


----------



## sjmack (Sep 18, 2008)

Wasn't too bad today, sunny, 37* and no wind. Made for a nice half hour smoke break while studying for finals.


----------



## wpadi (Nov 5, 2008)

27 degrees here in Western Mass. In my man cave (Garage) with my Softail Custom, leather lazy boy and a hot cup of coffee enjoying a Alec Bradley Tempus Robusto. Think I'll go to Home Depot and look at a small electric heater.:ss


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Today is it is snowing. I spent the afternoon behind the snowblower clearing the drive way and walks at home and a few of the neighbors homes. 

The last 90 minutes or so were spent on the porch watching the snow pile up on the cleared driveway. I sipped some Bowmore single malt and enjoyed a Oliva Seris G torpedo. It was very relaxing. Looks like tomorrow I'll get to do it all over again.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

The 'cold' is one I got at work, and it's not treating me well at all. It has turned me into an achy, sneezing mucous factory for the last three days. I can only open the humidor and gaze longingly at the contents.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, this is just perfect outdoor cigar smoking weather here in FL. 

46 degrees right now. Got a fire going in the fire pit on the deck enjoying a 5 Vegas A Apostle. Had a RP 1990 Vintage Torp earlier.

Tough to smoke outdoors here in the summer however; even at night.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

30 below tonite in Winnipeg... Had friends over for dinner and set up a fan and opened the kitchen window,.. Siglo III and a R&J Short Churchill to the chagrin of our wives... House still smells great!

I HATE this weather! I have a lot of books and collectibles in the house and winter is always a challenging time of year to light up!

Lx


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Lexxxus said:


> 30 below tonite in Winnipeg... Had friends over for dinner and set up a fan and opened the kitchen window,.. Siglo III and a R&J Short Churchill to the chagrin of our wives... House still smells great!
> 
> I HATE this weather! I have a lot of books and collectibles in the house and winter is always a challenging time of year to light up!
> 
> Lx


Damn man, 30 below! That's insane! You need to move somewhere in a southerly direction.


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

macster said:


> Damn man, 30 below! That's insane! You need to move somewhere in a southerly direction.


Would love to be living by the ocean! At least the summers here are a wonderful.

Lx


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

lol, 40F brutal?



heavyd said:


> I just finished a Liga Privada #9 on my front porch. It was brutal. I live in the Southern California desert, so I'm a bit of a puss when it comes to cold weather.
> 
> It was 40 degrees F and raining with 40 mph winds. I usually adore this cigar but today I was just trying to survive... with my gloves, jacket, etc.
> 
> Great thread :tu


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

42 outside... Nice warm front came through.. Windy a little drizzle here and there.. First cigar I was able to fully enjoy outside in a good long while... Decided to grill a bunch of chicken since it was so nice as well.. Great start to the day.


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

It's about 3 Ferenheit out there right now, and I need to shovel the walk. as far as smoking, I have a man cave in the basement, and I have the garage, so no worries.


----------



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

It's 8F right now with a windchill -11(20 mph winds). I've been getting into my truck to run the heater. Not much else I can do at this point. But ya got to do what ya can.


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

-2 right now, think I will take a jog in my shorts and burn a churchill of some typep


----------



## cigarluver (Oct 13, 2006)

I smoke a robusto at least once daily when I walk my dogs (45-60) minutes.
On the weekends it's 2 times. If it's been a lively weekend I'll be out at 3 or 4am playing with the dogs and having a smoke. 
Did it yesterday morning when it was 13 degrees here in the Poconos. My bigger dogs (Sharpei Mix and a Pitbull mix) aren't phased by the cold. Layered clothes and Jack Daniels Green Label are great insulators. 

One caveat though. I always smoke cigars that taste good if I leave them outside and come back out later in the day to continue.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Clear today (not freakin raining for once) see some snow on mountains. Right around freezing so I will soon bundle up, hook up the dog and head for the park for a dry (for for once ) walk. Nice.


An hour and a half walk through the beautiful forest with Lusi...tasty.

Then it snowed and we are below freezing... not smoking today.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Lexxxus said:


> Would love to be living by the ocean! At least the summers here are a wonderful.
> 
> Lx


Only 30 below CELCIUS... 
Winterpeg is a place that requires alot of dedication from its residents. Overall a tough crowd.


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

My wife makes fun of me (being that we live in FL) but some nights I've had the space heater on in the garage smoking a fine cigar or two.


----------



## Swampfox21 (Dec 7, 2008)

Its not to bad in SC... its not much lower than 40... i did smoke on the beach the other day it was 75 no wind and low tide... the perfect place and weather to smoke!


----------



## fuegos puros (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have a garage or a nearby smoking establishment. Went out for a stick in 0 degree weather today. I wore an extra layer and walked faster than my usual leisurely cigar pace. Oh, and i find it useful to switch hands and put the exposed one in my pocket when I can no longer feel it.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

It's -14*F outside. F that noise, I'm smokin' inside.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Am I in dream land
*Weather 65°F 
New York, 
Today
Few Showers
H:59° L:42°
Tomorrow
Rain to Snow
H:41° L:31°»*


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

> *Am I in dream land today??????*
> 
> *Weather 65°F*
> 
> ...


That looks really nice, but this is coming your way...

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USWI0524.html


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Was talking to the wife early this morning (around 6 AM) & she told me it was -12f outside. I said "Whaaaaat!!!???"

She replied that it was really 10f, but the windchill was -12f. I can always depend on her to dramatize the weather. 

I smoke in the garage. I have a space heater, & when it gets this cold (is 13f right now) I have a heavy coat, gloves and a watch cap.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Like a baby treats a diaper!! Sucks right now. Yesterday was 49 degrees outside. This morning was 4 when I got up to go to the gym.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't done much smoking outside lately...it's been nasty cold and I hate bundling up to smoke. But the day after Christmas, I am heading to Cabo San Lucas for 10 days and will get a whole lot of smoking in then. Can't wait.:ss


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

ChokeOnSmoke said:


> That looks really nice, but this is coming your way...
> 
> http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USWI0524.html


same here in connecticut, my brother & i called an emergency mild nioght herf this evening!!!!!!


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hamilton isn't the worst for weather, but it gets pretty damn cold out. I've just been dressing up and going for walks, although my fingers definitely freeze fast. there needs to be a better way...


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I love my cigars, so I just deal with it. I usually smoke on my front porch stoop year round, unless it's snow covered or bitterly cold (below zero and windy), then I'm in my garage (man cave) with the door open (out of the wind). My attire is my jeans, a flannel shirt, and my quilted flannel hooded jacket. When it's way below zero I might wear my quilted hooded Carhart and my gloves. I do step inside to refill my coffee cup and briefly warm up, but then it's back out to finish my smoke. Of course when I'm finished, it's down to the family room to thaw out in front of the woodburner.  Diehard, maybe! Crazy, most definitely! Boy do I love this hobby! :ss


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Winnipeg, CA (Airport)
Updated: 21 min 17 sec ago







*-9* °F / *-23* °C 
Mostly Cloudy
Windchill:*-34* °F / *-36* °C Humidity:65%Dew Point:-18 °F / -28 °C Wind:18 mph / 30 km/h / 8.2 m/s from the SSW 
Wind Gust:24 mph / 39 km/h / 10.8 m/s 
Need I say more??  Don't smoke too much these days.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I just smoke a lot less. Chances are for the next month I will smoke once or twice. Once at a herf and maybe once in a hot tub.


----------



## sjmack (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, raining and just above freezing tonight and I smoked a Hoyo Excalibur Churchill for an hour and a half.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

Warm and dry enough yesterday, although it was a bit windy. Temps going to start dropping again.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

We have a torpedo in the barn which can warm it up pretty quick so cold is not the issue. Dang wind is the killer for us. Calm and sunny or starry starry nights.
We are in the 20's at night so it is not bad at all. Supposed to be 75 this weekend. Till the next northern arrives.

tt:cb


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

40s to 50s and overcast in our area. I'll be enjoying a smoke outside this evening:tu. Sorry, I had to get it out of my chest...


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I have to say, if you have a cigar longe in your area this time of the year its great. I spent some time at the Clombus Circle davidoff yesterday after work. Nothing like siting n chating with a bunch of men puffing on cigars.


----------



## Minkous (Dec 17, 2008)

How is the Davidoff Lounge? Ive stopped in once but on a quick spurt. Is there alot of seating?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats the only problem with that lounge. It can get over crowded at times like after work. That is acctullay the only time I go there. Maybe at other times it's better.



Minkous said:


> How is the Davidoff Lounge? Ive stopped in once but on a quick spurt. Is there alot of seating?


----------



## parrotheadduff (Jul 31, 2008)

Been pretty good up until today. Snowing now expecting 6-12 inches.:BS


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

About 22* and we just got 12" - 14" of snow in the last 12 hours. I'll be shoveling tonight (with a snow-gar) when I get home from work.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Come hell or high water, I'm having a cigar tonight, despite how cold it is at lunch already:

-24 °C 
Observed at: Calgary Int'l Airport 
Date: 1:00 PM MST Friday 19 December 2008 
Condition: Light Snow 

Temperature: -24.1°C 
Dewpoint: -29.6°C 
Humidity: 60 % 
Wind: NNW 22 km/h 
Wind Chill: -36


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

Want a cigar sooo bad... but it is way too windy and cold out there.... I have a great man cave but lady would flip if I smoked in the house.... ugghhh


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

high of 30 today in music city - only spent about 30 minutes outside with the dogs and my chisel before i ran inside to finish it off over the jenn-air. i know, that's pretty wimpy to most of you brothers, but i've left my windy city toughness way behind, long ago...

hey, pittsburgh - how about those titans? :tu


----------



## craigblitz (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking at the Therm and it 2.5 F with a windchill of -15/-20...Ugghh

The Steelers are fine.. Played their second worst game of the season.. Kind of like you guys vs the Texans... The Texans?!? Anyway act like you have been there before... Oh wait... You can't... J/K Just having some fun... I like Fisher a lot and glad to see you guys do well.. Hope we get to play again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

It sure sucks tonight.

Just checked.

Was wondering why it felt so nippy as I sat in my patio smoking away.

It is currently a chilly 73 in South Florida.

I can't wait for the summer to come around.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

-3 degrees F. -28 degree wind chill. I think I'll wait until a nice warm B&M opens tomorrow to decide what I will partake. Cold! Damn Cold!


----------



## mzade (Dec 21, 2008)

one word "Chiminea"...

an outdoor smokers best friend. You could get a tan from the heat those things give off.


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn

'Nuff said


----------



## CohibaChick (Aug 27, 2008)

Gah, even with our outdoor smoke hut on the balcony, it's way to damn cold to sit out right now! It's -20 with the wind chill..... brrrrrrrrrrrrr!  But we were out 2 nights ago so can't complain too much considering we are in Canada!


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Well the gf and I didn't want to have to make an igloo to smoke out in so I decided to make us a little herf hut on our balcony. I am by no means an professional carpenter. I also had to cut some corners and take a bit of a creative licence, if you may, because it is an apartment building.

The hut is 10ftx5ftx8ft. The frame is made from 2x4's of 8 and 10ft lengths. Being in an apartment building there was the difficultly of getting building supplies up to the apartment and then to the balcony. I ended up not doing the entire balcony as the price would have been significantly higher as the balcony is 21ft long. Also the structure had to be temporary and inexpensive as possible since it would be coming down in the spring. I ended up being somewhat creative and used heavy blankets for the inner and outer walls which all have an air barrier instead of insulation in between. I would have perferred drywall and actual insulation but circumstances dictated otherwise. I installed an exhaut fan in the ceiling to vent the smoke as the room isn't that big and we didn't want it seeping back into the apartment. For heating we use the heater you can see on the floor in the pictures. A bonus I had not counted on was the exhaut fan from the kitchen venting into the air barrier between the sheets. I built overtop of the kitchen exhaut vent since we never use it and didn't think much of it. (The exhaust from the herf hut fan has an exterior vent). Once it was all done I realized that by turning on the kitchen exhaut it would actually heat up the hut somewhat since it's verting directly into the air space between the interior and exterior walls. I did have to modify the exhaut hut's exhaut fan a bit: wiring in a pull chain and hooking up a three prong cord to it since it could not be wired directly into the apartment. The big window to the side has an exterior layer of thick plastic with an interior layer of thinner plastic. I ended up having to run two extension cords out to the hut as the heater drew too much power to be on the same circut as everything else. Once that was all done I hooked up a mini-fridge, tv, dvd player, cable, couple chairs, ash tray and a blanket. Even now in these chilly days the heater keeps the hut fairly warm but the exhaut fan does suck heat out along with the smoke so it can get a little chilly in there after a few hours for smoking, but never freezing. So all in all we are happy, though if I did it agian I probably would add some insulation. Keeps the gars going without us freezing. :tu

Hopefully I made some sense here and my hut passes approval. :tu


----------



## CohibaMan (Aug 18, 2008)

And three more pictures of the hut! :tu


----------



## scarecrow0104 (Oct 4, 2008)

CohibaMan said:


> And three more pictures of the hut! :tu


WoW! That beats sitting out in a cold pickup any day.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

craigblitz said:


> Looking at the Therm and it 2.5 F with a windchill of -15/-20...Ugghh
> 
> The Steelers are fine.. Played their second worst game of the season.. Kind of like you guys vs the Texans... The Texans?!? Anyway act like you have been there before... Oh wait... You can't... J/K Just having some fun... I like Fisher a lot and glad to see you guys do well.. Hope we get to play again in a couple of weeks.


i'm actually a transplanted bears fan, blitz. lendale and bullock's thing with the terrible towel was bush league, i agree. it is nice, however, to see the titans finally get some measure of respect this year. fisher doesn't get near enough credit for what he's done.


----------



## exploretheozarks (Dec 14, 2008)

5 degrees last night... luckily the wife enjoys the smell of a cigar, and lets me smoke inside; next to the fireplace of course. The crackling fire and a seasonal beer make the cigar that much more enjoyable!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Ahhhh, just thinking of it makes me feel hot.



exploretheozarks said:


> 5 degrees last night... luckily the wife enjoys the smell of a cigar, and lets me smoke inside; next to the fireplace of course. The crackling fire and a seasonal beer make the cigar that much more enjoyable!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

It's in the teeens here in NYC.
I got a bad cold from siting near the window in my man cave with the fan pulling the air out. I think last week I smoked the most Cigar's I ever smoked in one week. At least 5.


----------



## bsief (Nov 8, 2008)

I live near Detroit Mich. it is currently 8 f with a wind chill of -16

i'm heading toward my garage to fire up mt heater and lite up a 

a 601 to which I have not tried yet


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Good for you, and enjoy that stick.



bsief said:


> I live near Detroit Mich. it is currently 8 f with a wind chill of -16
> 
> i'm heading toward my garage to fire up mt heater and lite up a
> 
> a 601 to which I have not tried yet


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

And what do you say to this?

Today Sunday : in NYC

Current conditions as of 8:51 am EST

*Weather 60°F *

*New York, NY*

*TodayPM ShowersH:63° L:33°*


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

FriendlyFire said:


> And what do you say to this?
> 
> Today Sunday : in NYC
> 
> ...


Was about the same here in STL day after Christmas. Wonderful holiday surprise! Got to enjoy a nice cigar and drink on the deck with family. There is something to be said for a white Christmas, but IMO this was much better!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn, and I was thinking it was cold last night when it was 40f out.. heh.



ChokeOnSmoke said:


> It was 5 degrees when I headed out to the garage on Friday night. 3 flannel shirts (each progressively bigger in size), long underwear, flannel lined jeans, gloves and a winter hat. The Irish whiskey & Sirius radio help keep my mind off the cold.


----------



## Couch-Commando (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, there are certainly advantages to living in Arizona.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

A bone chilling 73 in Boca Raton tonight.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I was talking about this recently with someone from Fairbanks. She said we all have our individual "threshold of coldness", as she called it. It's your personal temperature below which you don't really feel any colder than you already are. There's not really much difference between -20F and -60F. Frostbite takes 45 seconds, or 15. 

We've been between 0 and -15 for the last couple of days, with at least two more in the forecast. It's painfully cold. When it's this cold, there's a very famous, very dirty word that becomes very popular. Like, you can sit in a parking lot and watch people get out of their cars, and you'll see at least half of them use that word. You know what the temperature is, but even just a few minutes in the car or indoors somewhere, and you forget what it feels like, until you go back out in it and it hits you.


----------



## chuckster121-cl (Nov 30, 2008)

58 and breezy right now. Lookn for lows in the upper 30's. Could be a lot worse!!!


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

CohibaMan said:


> And three more pictures of the hut! :tu


That is absolutely brilliant! Innovation for herfing... Love it!:ss


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Once you bundle up enough, and wrap yourself in a few blankets, light up a good cigar, and have a good beveridge on hand in the smoking shed, the cold doesn't matter any more.

I have smoked outside at -30C, but then I work outside all day, so I guess I am just used to it!! 



It also helps that I froze my brain a few years ago!!


----------



## 19thHole (Dec 29, 2008)

The Postman said:


> Once you bundle up enough, and wrap yourself in a few blankets, light up a good cigar, and have a good beveridge on hand in the smoking shed, the cold doesn't matter any more.
> 
> I have smoked outside at -30C, but then I work outside all day, so I guess I am just used to it!!
> 
> It also helps that I froze my brain a few years ago!!


The first time I read that at -30 F. I was thinking it must be a nice stogie to smoke outside when it is that cold.... Still even at -30C that is awfully cold. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

Every cigar I have tried to smoke at those temps shattered like glass.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Boomer said:


> Every cigar I have tried to smoke at those temps shattered like glass.


My RP Fusion exploded about 5 minutes after I lit it. The double bands are the only thing holding it together at all. :hn


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Boomer said:


> Every cigar I have tried to smoke at those temps shattered like glass.


Boomer, what I do is keep it warm inside your coat untill you can get it lit. It works most of the time, but there are some cigars that just seem determined to split no matter what you do!!

Good luck brother, and just think, summer is only 6 months away!!


----------



## blowingsmoke (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been pretty chilly here so idecided to spend thois winter stocking up for the summer. I've had a cigarillo here and there though.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, we're now up to about 10 days of mostly sub-zero, forecast for more of the same through at least Thursday. Occasionally up around +5, but not often, and not for long. Much of that time has been -10 or below. And yes, I'm in Alaska, bitching about the cold. It's a good 20-25 degrees colder than normal, for this time of year. That's a lot. One of the few bright sides of it, when I do have to go out in it, at least it's pretty out. I just now took this picture, looking west down my street.










It's like living in a Christmas card, sometimes. Yes, the Sun really is going down, well before 3:00 PM.​


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

What a pretty view, I just hope it dosn;t get depressing.



PerpetualNoob said:


> Well, we're now up to about 10 days of mostly sub-zero, forecast for more of the same through at least Thursday. Occasionally up around +5, but not often, and not for long. Much of that time has been -10 or below. And yes, I'm in Alaska, bitching about the cold. It's a good 20-25 degrees colder than normal, for this time of year. That's a lot. One of the few bright sides of it, when I do have to go out in it, at least it's pretty out. I just now took this picture, looking west down my street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

FriendlyFire said:


> What a pretty view, I just hope it dosn;t get depressing.


It's starting to. It's -16F out right now, and that's just painful-cold. I can think of lots of reasons why people might be that cold, and reached the conclusion that none of those reasons is very good.

Driving to work, with thick wool socks, thermal underpants, 4-layer watch cap, and a fleece jacket under my heavy winter coat, and my hands, feet, and even my face, all just ache. Not just a throbbing type of pain, it's more like being burned. We get weather like this a couple of times every year, but it's usually only 4-7 days at a time, and usually in February, or late January. I blame Al Gore for everything.

The darkness of Winter, and the 22-hour sunlight in Summer, never bothered me all that much, but I don't know how many more years I can take this cold. I was just 26 when I got here, and I'm not able to handle it as well as I could, back then. There's probably none left in town, right now, but I'm seriously considering buying some mil-spec Arctic gear for next winter. Parka, mittens, pants, and a full poly-propylene undersuit.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

For the first time in a couple of weeks yesterday was decent for smoking out on my patio. After clearing about 8" of snow first thing in the morning I grabbed a chair and enjoyed the sun. Yeah, it was only about 24 F out side but that clear blue sky and bright sun sure felt good. Next week it is back to daily snow storms. I don't mind the snow but the wind that comes with the storms ruins it for enoying a smoke.

Here is a pick of my smoke for the day and yes the ash tray and coffee cup are sitting on my snow covered table.


----------

